#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  Need paper

## ferminpar

Esteemed colleagues,
Woud you please helping me to find this spe paper?
Thanks a lot,

Paper Number  4007-PA 

Title A Study of Two-Phase Flow in Inclined Pipes  
Authors Beggs, D.H., U. of Tulsa; Brill, J.P., U. of Tulsa 
Journal Journal of Petroleum Technology 


Volume Volume 25, Number 5 
Date May  1973 
Pages 607-617 
Copyright 1973See More: Need paper

----------


## mid

your paper

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## anasanchez

Dear ferminpar, 

I don't know if you already found the paper. But here you have it. 

Best Regards,

AS

----------


## jove

Dear all 

any body having  

How to design two phase flow 
Hydrocarbon processing OCT 1969  p-105 and
piping design for two phase flow  Chemical engineering june 1975 p 145 
please

----------

